# Amateur Boxer vs Pro Bodybuilder in a fight



## gibert (May 14, 2012)

In a street fight between a 175 pound light heavyweight amateur boxer and say a bodybuilder the size of Jay Cutler or Ronnie Coleman, who do you think would win and why? This assumes that their are no weapons involved on either side and it's one on one. I would pick the boxer as he is a trained fighter and could possibly end the fight in a few punches. On the other hand, if the boxer doesn't have raw strength and the fight turns into a wrestling match, then he may be in trouble. Now if the amateur boxer is a former powerlifter who benches 400 pounds, deads 600 and can box, then he wins the fight hands down because he certainly can out punch the bodybuilder, probably has superior speed, and if the fight does turn into a wrestling match, he has the raw strength to be able to hold his own.


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2012)

punching power comes from kinetic linkage, it starts at the ground up through the legs, trunk rotation and then finally out through the arms to the hand.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2012)

Like LAM said, hitting is a skill. So is being able to _take _a hit. Not to mention being able to block or dodge.


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2012)

gibert said:


> In a street fight between a 175 pound light heavyweight amateur boxer and say a bodybuilder the size of Jay Cutler or Ronnie Coleman, who do you think would win and why? This assumes that their are no weapons involved on either side and it's one on one. I would pick the boxer as he is a trained fighter and could possibly end the fight in a few punches. On the other hand, if the boxer doesn't have raw strength and the fight turns into a wrestling match, then he may be in trouble. Now if the amateur boxer is a former powerlifter who benches 400 pounds, deads 600 and can box, then he wins the fight hands down because he certainly can out punch the bodybuilder, probably has superior speed, and if the fight does turn into a wrestling match, he has the raw strength to be able to hold his own.



The 175lb boxer walking up to 300lb muscle bound Ronnie or Jay (in the off season) would probably be too intimated to even try to hit them.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

Street fight anything can happen, especially if in a confined space. I have no doubt I could take a highly trained boxer, I'm gonna take a few punches but once I get a hold of him hes getting slammed and pounded on. Put me in a ring and a much smaller fighter could make me look like a fool though all depends on the situation


----------



## JCBourne (May 14, 2012)

I'll take the 175 pound boxer. Just cause your big doesn't mean much of anything if you can take or throw a punch worth a crap. Plus the bigger you are, the slower you are typically.

Then again back in my days I used to fight people who were 50+ pounds heavier then me when I was a small guy and still whooped on them, it was all about knowing how to fight. Too much ego will get you taken out in seconds.


----------



## easymoneymike (May 14, 2012)

In a straight up street fight I'd take the bodybuilder.  If it was a boxing match it could go either way, depends on how good the amateur is.  Probably would take the boxer cause he wouldn't gas out.  I think I remember hearing Jay say he used to break a sweat just eating breakfast.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 14, 2012)

I would go with the boxer cause everytime the bb guy threw a haymaker the boxer would tag his one eye, next haymaker, another shot to the same eye.....and so on.
Grew up with a guy like this, you could always tell who fought him cause they would have a grapefruit on the side of thier head for a week.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

I don't think bodybuilders are the best example for this, some of them can't even wipe their own ass


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> I don't think bodybuilders are the best example for this, some of them can't even wipe their own ass



when I was pushing 270lbs I would bust into a sweat just trying to give myself glute injections.


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 14, 2012)

This guy is obviously no BBer but still one large mofo.  Do you think it'd motivate him to try harder if the fighter was wearing a hat that had a cookie dangling in front of his face?


----------



## crazyotter (May 14, 2012)

I'll take the Bodybuilder. The size and power advantage in a no rules street fight would be way too much. Who really boxes in bar fights? Normally the first dude hits the other guy then it's down on the ground for UFC shit. 

Im 248lbs @ about 12% bf and had some mma training while in the Marines. I also wrestled for 8 years when I was younger. I would feel comfortable fighting a boxer right now and I'm no where near as big a pro bodybuilder. In a street fight that's going to last 30 secs all that boxing training is worthless.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 14, 2012)

The only way I won't get knocked out by either one is to run and thats pure pussy so I have to stay and take the lumps....
fetal position for the win


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2012)

Lots of variables there. I'd go with the boxer, as long as he knew what he was doing. But, from my own experiences. If I hit someone in the face with a bare hand, I break my hand everytime....So it's mainly a palm to the nose, and it's over.

But if the boxer breaks his hand, and the bodybuilder grabs a hold of him, say goodnight, Gracie!


----------



## crazyotter (May 14, 2012)

Mike Tyson in his prime vs Brock Lesnar is his prime? Street fight.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

Hmmm street fight..obviously the 300lb bodybuilder...once someone that size with that strength gets a hold of the 175lb AMATEUR, its game over. Know 175lb man will get out of the hold of a 300lb ronnie in a fight. maybe chuck norris


----------



## JCBourne (May 14, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> I'll take the Bodybuilder. The size and power advantage in a no rules street fight would be way too much. Who really boxes in bar fights? Normally the first dude hits the other guy then it's down on the ground for UFC shit.
> 
> Im 248lbs @ about 12% bf and had some mma training while in the Marines. I also wrestled for 8 years when I was younger. I would feel comfortable fighting a boxer right now and I'm no where near as big a pro bodybuilder. In a street fight that's going to last 30 secs all that boxing training is worthless.



Clearly you don't have any boxing background, and I find it hard to believe you have MMA training because someone with that should know that being trained in fighting gives you a huge advantage once you get into the ring and or streets against someone with no experience in fighting. Even myself with some boxing background helped me knock people out within a few punches. I've never been in a fight where it turns into "UFC" crap, because that only happens on TV or when two pussy boys are fighting. 

Knowing how to fight gives you a HUGE advantage over someone who's "all muscle". Their ego's are usually through the roof and this will get you owned in a fight. Plus most small people get picked on so they know how to defend themselves (not always).

Every fight I've been I've stood in a boxing stance, and I've won every single one of them even when I was out numbered 3 to 1 when I was jumped. This throws people off because they just try to swing and don't know the first thing about giving a hard blow at the correct time. It takes experience to know how to react correctly and be able to take blows to the stomach, head, etc.

I've been in a fight where I knocked the guy out on the first punch. He tried to do that MMA crap your talking about and obviously watched too much TV cause he didn't know anything, I got out of "pin" and got up and waited and bam. He didn't know where he was when he woke up. This dude was also 45-55 pounds bigger then me with zero fighting background but was a muscle head on too much gear.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> Mike Tyson in his prime vs Brock Lesnar is his prime? Street fight.



prime mike tyson > anything

guy was a fucking animal, in a street fight could no doubt end someones life if he went wild

brock lesnar is a bitch he's just big but thats another story


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

boxers take punches for a living

bbers are big...thats it


taking a punch can be a life altering situation for the normal/average person


----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> I'll take the Bodybuilder. The size and power advantage in a no rules street fight would be way too much. Who really boxes in *bar fights?* Normally the first dude hits the other guy then it's down on the ground for UFC shit.
> 
> Im 248lbs @ about 12% bf and had some mma training while in the Marines. I also wrestled for 8 years when I was younger. I would feel comfortable fighting a boxer right now and I'm no where near as big a pro bodybuilder. In a street fight that's going to last 30 secs all that boxing training is worthless.



The thing about a bar fight is that its sometimes not how well you fight but what you are willing to do.

For example a pro boxer/mma guy will probably get into a fighting stance and expect to fight fair. where the bar guy could pick up and smash a fucking chair into the other guys head.


----------



## crazyotter (May 14, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Clearly you don't have any boxing background, and I find it hard to believe you have MMA training because someone with that should know that being trained in fighting gives you a huge advantage once you get into the ring and or streets against someone with no experience in fighting. Even myself with some boxing background helped me knock people out within a few punches. I've never been in a fight where it turns into "UFC" crap, because that only happens on TV or when two pussy boys are fighting.
> 
> Knowing how to fight gives you a HUGE advantage over someone who's "all muscle". Their ego's are usually through the roof and this will get you owned in a fight. Plus most small people get picked on so they know how to defend themselves (not always).
> 
> ...



No I don't have any boxing background. I listed what my background was in. And you can find it hard to believe all you want but the Marine Corps has a mma program and it pretty solid. 

As far as the bodybuilder goes, did we say he had NO fighting training? 

Im not saying that the bigger guy will always win. But in this case a 300lb beast vs a 175lb boxer it's hard to imagine the boxer winning. The odds of him getting a one hit knock out are slim. And yes once that  bodybuilder has him it's kinda over. Obv anything can happen in a fight but those are the odds.


----------



## crazyotter (May 14, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> prime mike tyson > anything
> 
> guy was a fucking animal, in a street fight could no doubt end someones life if he went wild
> 
> brock lesnar is a bitch he's just big but thats another story



It would be fun to watch tho!


----------



## crazyotter (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> boxers take punches for a living
> 
> bbers are big...thats it
> 
> ...



Thats true but they take punches from dudes in their same weight class. I promise you that a 175lb boxer getting hit by a 300lb dude who benches 600lb for reps will be fucked up.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

benching strength has nothing to do with punches


its a whip like effect


----------



## crazyotter (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> benching strength has nothing to do with punches
> 
> 
> its a whip like effect



Im not saying his bench will make him hit harder I'm just using it as an example of how strong he is in general.


----------



## secdrl (May 14, 2012)

Look at Brock Lesnar for example, he's absolutely massive but can't take a punch. Even jabs hurt him. Of course, it only takes one to land flush but statistcally and skill wise, I'll go with the boxer.


----------



## JCBourne (May 14, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> No I don't have any boxing background. I listed what my background was in. And you can find it hard to believe all you want but the Marine Corps has a mma program and it pretty solid.
> 
> As far as the bodybuilder goes, did we say he had NO fighting training?
> 
> Im not saying that the bigger guy will always win. But in this case a 300lb beast vs a 175lb boxer it's hard to imagine the boxer winning. The odds of him getting a one hit knock out are slim. And yes once that  bodybuilder has him it's kinda over. Obv anything can happen in a fight but those are the odds.



But he also didn't say he did have any experience. I'm solely basing my opinion off a boxer vs a big muscle guy with no fighting background because I've been the small guy who beat the big muscle guy up pretty good more then once.

Obviously if the 300 pound body builder has some fighting background this makes the decision a bit harder. Although seeing my friend who's about 155-160 take 250 pound guys down with ease doing jujitsu gives me much respect for small guys. My friend doesn't work out at all, just pure training, training, training.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> boxers take punches for a living
> 
> bbers are big...thats it
> 
> ...



BBers are big thats it huh?

not 300lbs but damn for a bber look  at the shit he is doing. Antoine Vaillant for those who don't know him,  seems to be bat shit crazy lol looks like he could do some damage in a  brawl

[video=youtube;cLlwuAJLY_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cLlwuAJLY_E#![/video]


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> BBers are big thats it huh?
> 
> not 300lbs but damn for a bber look  at the shit he is doing. Antoine Vaillant for those who don't know him,  seems to be bat shit crazy lol looks like he could do some damage in a  brawl
> 
> [video=youtube;cLlwuAJLY_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cLlwuAJLY_E#![/video]



aesome job of picking apart my words and picking the only known guy who can do that stuff


still no proof he has ever been beat in the face


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> aesome job of picking apart my words and picking the only known guy who can do that stuff
> 
> 
> still no proof he has ever been beat in the face



Well maybe I can arrange a meeting between you 2 and you can see if he can take a punch


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

oh god...here comes the internet tough guy bullshit


maybe he can maybe he cant


me ive got scars...broken nose...maNY PICS....AND THE CRIMINAL HISTORY


JOSEPH HAS SAT IN MANY JAIL CELLS FOR BEATING THE FUCK OUT OF SOMEONE...BUT HEY SPIN KICKS ARE COOL


I LOVE JCVDAMME


----------



## crazyotter (May 14, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> But he also didn't say he did have any experience. I'm solely basing my opinion off a boxer vs a big muscle guy with no fighting background because I've been the small guy who beat the big muscle guy up pretty good more then once.
> 
> Obviously if the 300 pound body builder has some fighting background this makes the decision a bit harder. Although seeing my friend who's about 155-160 take 250 pound guys down with ease doing jujitsu gives me much respect for small guys. My friend doesn't work out at all, just pure training, training, training.



Well let's just agree then it's too vague of a question for anyone to properly answer it. I've seen lots of smaller dudes take out bigger guys and I've seen smaller dudes end up going to the hospital for fucking with bigger guys. 

I try to avoid fights. Unless I'm on tren or been drinking jack lol


----------



## JCBourne (May 14, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> Well let's just agree then it's too vague of a question for anyone to properly answer it. I've seen lots of smaller dudes take out bigger guys and I've seen smaller dudes end up going to the hospital for fucking with bigger guys.
> 
> I try to avoid fights. Unless I'm on tren or been drinking jack lol



Agreed. LOL about the tren and jack. Reps for that.


----------



## secdrl (May 14, 2012)

Mike Tyson said it best, "everyone's a tough guy...until you get punched in the mouth."


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

He also said everyone has a plan til they get hit


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 14, 2012)

He also said "Bwwarrpt". Then he spit the ear out...


----------



## Zaphod (May 15, 2012)

I'd have to place my money on the amateur boxer.  Just because he knows how to fight fair in the ring doesn't mean he can't or won't fight dirty on the street.


----------



## custom (May 15, 2012)

I dont think anyone here could last 2 mins. with a pro fighter. Theres a reason why they're pros, they fucking hit hard!


----------



## crazyotter (May 15, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Agreed. LOL about the tren and jack. Reps for that.



lol yeah i`m real teddy bear until i get that stuff in me


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2012)

Bodybuilder.
If its 175 vs 300.

BB just has to get one good grip on the guy and its break this, snap that, choke him out w/e.


----------



## freddym (May 15, 2012)

Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Tim Sylvia MMA - YouTube

this guy is one of the strongest men in the world.. cant fight worth a shit as you see here..  a pro fighter vs a pro strongman.. 

another thing, i must have read a million articles how big bodybuilders and powerlifters say they dont need cardio to be fit, that all the heavy deadlifting and heavy squats is way better than doing running or biking or stairmaster etc..  and they all say its not because it burns too many calories, its because they feel the heavy weights going all out is better..

if thats the case, why is this guy marius p  tiring out big time after only 5-6 minutes??

guy should do weights AND cardio....


----------



## crazyotter (May 15, 2012)

freddym said:


> Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Tim Sylvia MMA - YouTube
> 
> this guy is one of the strongest men in the world.. cant fight worth a shit as you see here..  a pro fighter vs a pro strongman..
> 
> ...



Those two are about the same size.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 15, 2012)




----------



## jadean (May 16, 2012)

Anybody else notice their standing there talking for a good minute or two. Ufc is as fake as wwe now.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 17, 2012)

freddym said:


> Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Tim Sylvia MMA - YouTube
> 
> this guy is one of the strongest men in the world.. cant fight worth a shit as you see here..  a pro fighter vs a pro strongman..
> 
> ...



Are you retarded?

He wanted to compare a 300lb guy vs a 175 guy.
Tim sylvia was just as big.


----------

